

DNS, eglibc and resolv-replace on Heroku - potomak
http://blog.gregburek.com/2015/02/22/dns-eglibc-and-resolv-replace-on-heroku/

======
azinman2
Funny he failed to mention that the blog post he found the fix for... was the
result of messaging tech support on Heroku!!! Surprisingly their internal
knowledge didn't make it across all their own systems....

